# I have a problem with Titanium......



## chipwillis (Mar 14, 2012)

This is an updated picture of the lights that I have in stock. These go along with my 4 Titanium bikes:devil:




































































Buy the way I always carry a Gun and I have a badass German Shepherd Dog that will keep my things safe:thumbsup:


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 14, 2012)

They are MULTIPLYING!


----------



## jeowf (Mar 14, 2012)

Max_Power said:


> They are MULTIPLYING!


Excellent.


----------



## mohanjude (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow... that is a lot of Titanium... the Red O rings look a nice contrast on the Spy and Tri-V. Where did you get the Red rings from? I can only find orange or brown rings.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Mar 14, 2012)

My friend - I wish I had your problem! That is a serious investment.

Are any of those users or are they all shelf queens? It would be a shame to not make use of at least some of them.


----------



## chipwillis (Mar 15, 2012)

They are orange o rings, just look red in the picture. 

I carry every light that I have, some more the others, but they all see use.


----------



## gravelrash (Mar 15, 2012)

Can somebody please tell me what the, "problem" is? I'm not seeing it...


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 15, 2012)

that's a great problem to have!!!


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh my I think I just need to stop now. Is this what happens?

Sent from a long time ago...in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## Draven451 (Mar 16, 2012)

I believe this is a problem that many others would wish to have... :nana:


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Mar 16, 2012)

TB for the win. Sorry, but it's true. I would like to reserve a place in line as your presale TB contact.

obi


----------



## Midnight Run (Mar 16, 2012)

Corey,
I have a problem with your Titanium...

I WANT IT!

You are without a question the king of Ti.
That is a very impressive, well thought out and tastefull group of lights you have there.
I can only hope I get to own a fraction of what you have one day.

Congrats!


----------



## easilyled (Mar 16, 2012)

Great collection of Ti masterpieces. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dog Chaser (Mar 17, 2012)

You do have a problem. You're missing McGizmo Ti's.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Mar 17, 2012)

He can always get a McGizmo.

Most of these are unobtanium.

obi

Sent from a long time ago...in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## Midnight Run (Mar 17, 2012)

Obijuan Kenobe said:


> He can always get a McGizmo.
> 
> Most of these are unobtanium.
> 
> ...



Good one! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eneloops (Mar 20, 2012)

chipwillis said:


>



Who makes those three on the left forefront? What is that dark grey Strider light? Is it bead blasted and flamed? I want to know more about it, where can I get one, etc. Beautiful collection though.


----------



## chipwillis (Mar 20, 2012)

They are from Lenslight, check with monkeyedge or edc knives.


----------



## bf1 (Mar 20, 2012)

It should always be the biggest of your problems. Sweet collection!!!!!


----------



## Tain (Mar 21, 2012)

Awesome collection!!


----------



## subwoofer (Mar 21, 2012)

It may be vulgar to ask...:huh:.. but how much is that amazing collection worth?







That much titanium is far more than your fair share, make sure you leave some for the rest of us.


----------



## Lampyris noctiluca (Mar 21, 2012)

Lovely collection, may we see the Ti bikes as well?


----------



## Eneloops (Mar 21, 2012)

Lampyris noctiluca said:


> Lovely collection, may we see the Ti bikes as well?



Yeah, and the Titanium Framelock Knives as well?


----------



## scottyhazzard (Mar 21, 2012)

Where ever you work must pay REALLY good money! Are they hiring?


----------



## JAYKAY75 (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## flashologist (Mar 24, 2012)

I keep coming back to this thread... such a great Ti collection! As somewhat of a noob to custom lights I'm blown away by what's out there.


----------



## managermr (Mar 25, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing. May we see some photos of your titanium bikes?


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 25, 2012)

TI AERO CUB


----------



## octaf (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, great collection of Ti lights. 
Hope somebody makes Titanium Motor Bike somday. :thumbsup:


----------



## taewoopa (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow , Corey .... Moving Ti Mine !! Awesome mine , awesome member, awesome Canine !!


----------

